# Boneless vs Bone-in pulled pork



## dan bon (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm smoking my first pork butt for pulled pork this weekend and am wondering about the differences between smoking a bone-in vs a boneless shoulder. Is the time to smoke different? I'd assume its longer for bone-in. Is there a flavour difference? any opinion would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## themule69 (Aug 15, 2013)

I prefer bone in. As far as time I smoke to IT not by time. @ butts side by side can be done a few hours apart.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 15, 2013)

I dont have a preference one way or the other.... whichever is on sale


----------



## chef willie (Aug 15, 2013)

Price is sometimes an issue. I prefer BI, holds it shape better, usually cheaper per #, bone slippage if tugged is like a built in probe for doneness although not accurate. With the bone out the pieces are usually jammed in the package by the market giving the appearance of a whole piece. Many here will tie one to help with the process. Not much 'wow' factor if you're looking to impress a crowd when slipping it outta the smoker. Close your eyes it tastes the same.....Willie


----------



## cmondo84 (Aug 15, 2013)

I prefer bone-in, as stated above the boneless butts could be pieced. Also the boneless butts are not as uniform as the bone-in and will have some parts cook a lot faster than others.


----------

